# Amplificar 3.3V a 5V



## Alvipe (Sep 6, 2010)

Muy buenas.

Veréis, necesito amplificar los 3.3V de salida que me dan los puertos de un PIC32 a una tensión superior a 4V (siendo 5V un valor bastante bueno) para poder conmutar unos transistores de potencia IRF530 y que estos me puedan dar una corriente superior a 1A (porque con los 3.3V conmutan, pero la corriente no llega al mA). No me vale hacerlo con amplificadores operacionales ya que tengo que usar el mínimo de componentes posible. Lo que busco es un integrado tipo 74HC541, pero con 10 E/S en vez de 8.

¡Un saludo!


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 6, 2010)

¿No necesitás 12 Vdc (al menos) para conmutar un IRF530?


----------



## Alvipe (Sep 6, 2010)

Según la hoja de características la tensión Vgs umbral máxima es de 4V. Y yo lo he comprobado dándole esos 4V directamente con la fuente de tensión y conmuta.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 6, 2010)

Vgs(th) es de entre 2 y 4 v , eso es : Gate Threshold Voltage , o sea la *mínima* donde comienza a circular una corriente apreciable.

Vgs = +/- 20 V.

Si no tenés 12 Vdc , vas a tener que generarla o sinó usar un Darlington o par Sziklai quizás te solucionen la conmutación.

Saludos !


----------



## elaficionado (Sep 6, 2010)

Hola.

No puedes usar un transistor común lo excitas con el 3.3V y este transistor excita el IRF530. 

Chao. 
elaficionado.


----------



## Alvipe (Sep 9, 2010)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Vgs(th) es de entre 2 y 4 v , eso es : Gate Threshold Voltage , o sea la *mínima* donde comienza a circular una corriente apreciable.
> 
> Vgs = +/- 20 V.
> 
> ...



Si ya lo se, se perfectamente lo que es una tensión umbral. Pero es que en mi sistema no necesito que el IRF530 me de el máximo de corriente que puede darme, necesito como máximo 5A, y resulta que con 5V de Vgs pueden circular hasta 6A, así que con esa tensión me vale de sobra, no necesito 12V para nada.

La solución que me das, elaficionado, es perfecta: sencilla y funcional. Muchas gracias, lo probaré.


----------



## carptroya (Sep 19, 2010)

este es el adaptador que yo suelo utilizar, espero que te serva.


saludos


----------

